# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  dreams so life like - cant remember if it was dream or real?

## ashj723

I have dreams from time to time where its resembles a typical every day situation -- for instance in the dream me and my bf are in our house talking or arguing.. and its related to something that has actually happened recently at home..and they feel so real, that later on in the day after im awake for a while i cant remeber if a conversation that I've had with him or a particular instance was actually real or not.  Or if I wake up half-way from hearing other people in the house talking or moving around, I might fall back asleep and suddenly be in that conversation - but in my dream.. I've gotten in arguments with people because I've told them we talked about something that never actually happened.. it hasn't happened just a couple times it happens a LOT.  How on earth do i stop this??  the whole "clear your mind before you go to sleep" thing totally doesnt work..

----------


## Shadow27

I've had similar experiences but it wasn't lucid or anything.
I had a conversation with my roommate in a dream once and
I asked him about the combination for our mailbox since I
had just moved in to the dorm. I still to this day have not actually
asked him ( which I need to do ) and I wasn't sure if I had or hadn't.
I also had a dream where I had told my parents something that
I needed to tell them and when I was on the phone with them in
real life a few days later I asked if I had told them and they said no.
lol, It's some pretty weird shit.

----------

